
Show HN: The Bathroom Game – proving that NC's bathroom laws are unenforceable - boyte
http://thebathroomgame.com/
======
vxNsr
I always thought the argument was that it's about genitalia more than anything
else... aside from the few super crazy people most I spoke with just don't
think it makes sense for someone with a penis to be using a woman's bathroom
and vice versa. Especially if they don't look like the socially, generally,
and visually understood gender the bathroom was meant for. Meaning that if
someone who most people would identify as a man walks into a woman's bathroom
that might make some woman feel uncomfortable, and men had the same reaction,
they would feel uncomfortable if someone who visually looks very similar to a
woman walked into a men's restroom they would feel pressured very
uncomfortable.

~~~
niftich
I highly doubt this, since genitals only really determine if you can use
urinals effectively, and non-urinal toilets are also found in the same
bathroom as one that has a urinal, as they're needed for other stuff.
Therefore, there is no need to legislate genital-to-bathroom mapping
(regardless of your political and/or social beliefs) as the capabilities of
your body will sort it out.

On the other hand I can _better_ understand the argument that people's
appearance causes us to make certain assumptions about whether they are of a
particular gender, which causes us to make certain assumptions about their
sex, and that presence of the opposite binary sex in bathrooms has been
historically considered taboo, or unwelcome, or creepy, or [insert visceral
reaction here]. This is real meat of the debate, because it pits people's
self-identification against others' profiling, and one group of people's right
to privacy to a different group of people's right to privacy.

------
Klockan
The only reason this is an issue is because you still have bathroom stalls in
the US with very little privacy. Why not just have private rooms for all
toilets for everyone, like everyone have in Europe? Then none of these things
matter.

------
anilgulecha
Point well made.

